# Not another puppy coat question 🙈- sorry!



## WaffleWood (Nov 10, 2020)

Good evening you lovely lot,
I’ve read lots of your discussions recently and decided to join now we have our gorgeous 10 week old cockapoo.
Hubby and I are debating what Waffles coat will look like in a few weeks - his mum is a Show Cocker Spaniel and his dad is a f1 miniature poodle.
Waffle has the long poodle face, and a clear wavy coat. But- he doesn’t look like a traditional Cockapoo, and his fur is short wave- as oppose to traditional long waves. See attached pics, hopefully you’ll see what I mean 
Would welcome your opinions on what coat type he will have so that we can settle this debate! 😁


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Our Digby was also very poodly at that age and had a similar wavy coat. He is completely black so doesn’t show up well in photos, but his coat is now very curly, a bit wiry, but also feels likes crushed velvet when he’s just clipped. I know it’s hard waiting to see how your pup turns out, but it’s half the fun not knowing. Have fun with your pup.


----------



## WaffleWood (Nov 10, 2020)

Thank you very much for coming back to me! So very kind of you to comment. I’d love to see a pic of your pooch’s face from when he was little? Waffles coat has a definite wave- I am convinced his hair on his face will grow fluffier which will make his face look more cockapoo like. Time will tell- he is the most gorgeous boy and has slotted into our family perfectly!


Dig said:


> Our Digby was also very poodly at that age and had a similar wavy coat. He is completely black so doesn’t show up well in photos, but his coat is now very curly, a bit wiry, but also feels likes crushed velvet when he’s just clipped. I know it’s hard waiting to see how your pup turns out, but it’s half the fun not knowing. Have fun with your pup.





WaffleWood said:


> Good evening you lovely lot,
> I’ve read lots of your discussions recently and decided to join now we have our gorgeous 10 week old cockapoo.
> Hubby and I are debating what Waffles coat will look like in a few weeks - his mum is a Show Cocker Spaniel and his dad is a f1 miniature poodle.
> Waffle has the long poodle face, and a clear wavy coat. But- he doesn’t look like a traditional Cockapoo, and his fur is short wave- as oppose to traditional long waves. See attached pics, hopefully you’ll see what I mean
> Would welcome your opinions on what coat type he will have so that we can settle this debate! 😁


I have more pics from today- to me his coat is changing to hubby it’s the same 🙈


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

The first photo is about 9 weeks and the other two are recent aged just over 2


----------



## WaffleWood (Nov 10, 2020)

Dig said:


> The first photo is about 9 weeks and the other two are recent aged just over 2
> View attachment 130937
> View attachment 130938
> 
> View attachment 130940


 oh wow!! I see exactly what you mean!! Waffle looks just like your baby at that age. Thanks ever so much for sharing, this is great to see! X


----------



## Willowpup21 (Apr 19, 2021)

WaffleWood said:


> Good evening you lovely lot,
> I’ve read lots of your discussions recently and decided to join now we have our gorgeous 10 week old cockapoo.
> Hubby and I are debating what Waffles coat will look like in a few weeks - his mum is a Show Cocker Spaniel and his dad is a f1 miniature poodle.
> Waffle has the long poodle face, and a clear wavy coat. But- he doesn’t look like a traditional Cockapoo, and his fur is short wave- as oppose to traditional long waves. See attached pics, hopefully you’ll see what I mean
> Would welcome your opinions on what coat type he will have so that we can settle this debate! 😁


Hi my puppy is 13 weeks and looks very similar would love to know what Waffles looks like now 😊


----------

